# ENGINEER III MARVELIGHT



## PTMURPHY

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE ENGINEER III MARVELIGHT?

NM2026C-S16J-WH

I SEE ONLY ONE RETAILER OR ONLINE DEALER THAT HAS THIS MODEL

CURIOUS IF ANYONE HAS IT YET AND IF THEY HAVE PICS?

HERE IS A LINK, LOVE THE LOOK OF THIS WATCH

i CANNOT POST A LINK AS MY POST COUNT IS NOT HIGH ENOUGH


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

I just received one last week. If you have read reviews, it is thick but the lume is great. I will try getting some pictures later this week. The dial is white, but not the pure white you would I expected after seeing the online photos. As an example, dials of the Ball Trainmaster Sixty Seconds and Rolex Exp II are a pure white. The dial of the Engineer III is a subdued white, similar to the white dial of the Rolex OP39. It may be hard to capture in photos, but I will give it a shot. Also, I am thinking of putting mine on a black leather strap with white stitching (Hirsch Voyager or Trooper). The bracelet looks nice, but there is no microadustment and I also think the high polish links will be a scratch magnet.


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Photos in varying light.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Photos next to sixty seconds for white dial comparison.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Lume. Apologies for the image quality...I'm not a good photographer.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

WIS>$$_I_have said:


> Photos next to sixty seconds for white dial comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Man, that white dial Marvelight is absolutely gorgeous. I love how the darkened hands and markers really stand out. I'd love it if Ball made a white dial version of the Engineer M Marvelight. Would not be able to resist that.


----------



## Nokie

Really nice. 

I like the larger indices. Dial looks very easy to read anywhere, anytime.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jamsie

I am surprised I have not read/heard more folks talking about the nice price drop for the Marvelight ENG III when compared to the previous ENG II models? Also, has anyone else noticed the AMPED UP antimagnetic properties for this one? 80,000A/m now, same as a Rolex Milgauss. The older model was 4,800A/m. Love the Rolex OP 39MM off-white dial (seen one on a gent when I was overseas), and this is very close to that as WIS>$$_I_have pointed out.


----------



## Jay46

Very nice looking watch


----------



## collinruth24

Does the listed thickness at 13.5mm hold true in person? Is it overbearing as a dress piece or more manageable than size would suggest? I'm thinking about getting one myself too.


----------



## wickets

60 seconds looks better 🙂 What I don't like the most about the engineers et al is the similarity between the hour and minute hand


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

collinruth24 said:


> Does the listed thickness at 13.5mm hold true in person? Is it overbearing as a dress piece or more manageable than size would suggest? I'm thinking about getting one myself too.


Thickness does hold true in person, but I find it quite manageable with a dress shirt and it readily slides under cuffs.


----------



## jason1971

I thought I was over my Marvelight lust, but maybe not. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Hirsch Heavy Calf strap arrived today. Decided to go with the thicker Heavy Calf strap since the watch itself is thick.


----------



## sdiver68

WIS>$$_I_have said:


> Hirsch Heavy Calf strap arrived today. Decided to go with the thicker Heavy Calf strap since the watch itself is thick.
> 
> View attachment 14248685


I'm thinking about picking this up to put on a strap. Still liking it? Anyone else with it can comment also


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

sdiver68 said:


> I'm thinking about picking this up to put on a strap. Still liking it? Anyone else with it can comment also


Yes, still liking it, especially the lume. I love looking over at it on the nightstand in the middle of the night!


----------



## leo1790

Does anyone know if the bracelet has any form of micro adjustment?
Thanks


----------



## Sparrowhawk

leo1790 said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet has any form of micro adjustment?
> Thanks


From my understanding it does not. Adjustment of the bracelet is accomplished by the selection and combination of full and half links.


----------



## Thunder Dump

It does not. Just full and half links.


----------



## leo1790

Thank you both 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwardc

This resembles a bit like a Rolex Datejust 41, but probably more robust


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Indeed!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman53

What is the difference between the Engineer II and III versions of the Marvelight please?


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman53

I would like to add an Engineer III Marvelight to my collection. Specifically the 40mm White dial.
I am looking at Iguanasell who have a good range of Ball watches at competitive prices.
They appear to have 3 White dial Marvelight watches with different model numbers.
Can anybody please clarify what the difference is between the following;
NM2026C-S22-WH
NM2026C-S23J-WH
NM2026C-S10J-WH

At a cursory glance they all look the same.
It's very confusing to a simple man like me!

Thank You
Mike

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

This is a fantastic looking combination!


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Not sure how much help I will be, but the version I have is NM2026C-S16J-WH, which is the current model number listed on the Ball website.

<https://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/collections/engineer-iii---78/marvelight---nm2026c-s16j-wh---2231.html>

I could not find a reference to the three model numbers you provided. Could it be error in the posting at Iguanasell?


----------



## Thunder Dump

Loving mine:


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh wow TD, such a great picture!

I may have to reconsider my position on cyclops watches!

....and again, a great pic, really shows off the different lume of the white dialed Marve!



Thunder Dump said:


> Loving mine:
> 
> View attachment 15169207


----------



## lexminute

Anybody buying this colorful new version? Part of the sales will also be donated to a charity.


----------



## Maddog1970

I kinda like it, but the cyclops is an issue for me....which is why I went with the 43mm M Marvelight....



lexminute said:


> Anybody buying this colorful new version? Part of the sales will also be donated to a charity.


----------



## JasonEdward




----------



## achilles

I am checking up on the Marvelight. Looks gorgeous. Is the white dial Marvelight model still available for purchase?
I don't seem to find it on the Ball website. Also, looks like they have new series with Chronometer grade movement but no white dial.


----------



## achilles

Anyone knows what is the difference between NM2026C-S23J-WH and NM2026C-S22-WH ?

Both are white dial models, and both seem to be 904L. One has the lume on the seconds hand, the other does not.
Apart from the hand, I don't see any other difference. Does anyone know if the bracelet tapers (20-18)?


----------



## Alvol89

Wolfman53 said:


> What is the difference between the Engineer II and III versions of the Marvelight please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Ball states the Engineer III boasts more magnetic protection.


----------



## Tolmia

Seems like they have a new version on pre-order. It looks pretty darn nice actually. COSC certified and it appears much slimmer at only 11m. If only they had a tool-less micro-adjust and wasn't saving up for something else... From their website... (apparently a limited edition of 1000 per color)


----------



## achilles

I prefer the Marvelight without the PR reading at the bottom, even though it is a useful feature for sure.


----------



## Alvol89

I hate abbreviations. What is PR?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Alvol89 said:


> I hate abbreviations. What is PR?


Actually, they are part of being knowledgeable enough about a certain subject that you are familiar with the meaning of the abbreviations used. You just haven't been on the forums long.

Its nice to not have to type everything out.

PR stands for Power Reserve, (Meter).


----------



## BundyBear

Alvol89 said:


> I hate abbreviations. What is PR?


For your future reference.... There is also a sticky thread of acronyms and abbreviations under the Public Forum. You can search up all the commonly used terms.


----------



## Alvol89

Sparrowhawk said:


> Actually, they are part of being knowledgeable enough about a certain subject that you are familiar with the meaning of the abbreviations used. You just haven't been on the forums long.
> 
> Its nice to not have to type everything out.
> 
> PR stands for Power Reserve, (Meter).


The part of being knowledgeable enough is to ask questions! I still hate abbreviations. I apologize for directing my disdain for abbreviations towards your post. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

No worries. I agree that asking questions is the way you learn.

Unfortunately, you are likelly to run into a lot more abbreviations on the forums.

Welcome all the same.


----------



## Alvol89

Sparrowhawk said:


> No worries. I agree that asking questions is the way you learn.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are likelly to run into a lot more abbreviations on the forums.
> 
> Welcome all the same.


Thanks


----------

